# Maui Plans- Critique, Please + Other Ideas?



## heathpack (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi all,

At the end of the month, we head to Maui for 16 days. It is our first visit to Maui. We're staying at Sheraton Maui (2 days) and Westin Kaanapali (2 weeks)- since the Westin is such a nice resort (as we hear it), we definitely want to spend some days just hanging out there. We'd love feedback on our plans and ideas for any other good things to do.

*Current Plans:*
Snorkel tours to Molokini and Lanai with Trilogy
Snorkel Black Rock on our own, plus watch the Cliff Dive sunset ceremony at Black Rock
Self-drive day trip to Hana
Horseback riding tour into Halelaka Crater with Pony Express (will probably hike in vicinity and possibly see the sunrise or set)
Old Lahaina Luau
Hawaiian Slack Key Guitar show at Napili Kai Resort (with happy hour and pupus at Sea House)
Massage at Westin Maui

*Restaurants on our Short List (Note: we are fish-averse)*
Lahaina Yacht Club (via reciprocal privileges with our home yacht club)
Star Noodle
Aloha Mix Plate
Gazebo for breakfast
Hula Grill Barefoot Bar
Honkawai Okazuya
Mala Ocean Tavern
Honu
Dukes Beach House
Leilani's
Monkeypod Happy Hour
Tropica at the Westin hotel
Iron Imu BBQ
Ululani shave ice
Komoda Bakery
Maybe Flatbread Company

*Other things we're considering:*
1. Tour da Food- food tour of Wailuku. Expensive but I think we're going to do it. Anyone have any experiences to share? Only one result on a TUG search and that was somebody asking about it with no answers.
2. Warren & Annabelle's Magic Show. Worth it? Also expensive, especially if you get a drink or two. But we like magic and could see that we'd probably enjoy this.
3. Hiking- Iao Valley area, Haleakala/Upcountry short hike recommendations welcome. Strenuous hiking in heat & humidity does not appeal, maybe something like 1-5 mi, 1000 ft or less elevation change?  Or we'd consider some sort of EcoTour if people have an outstanding rec.
4. Mule Ride down into old leper colony on Molokai- I don't think we're going to do this (because of cost and hassle factor in getting there) but are quite interested, we'd probably love it.
5.  Beaches- worth exploring beaches other than the beach at Westin Kaanapali?
6.  Circle drive of east Maui- we'll probably do this
7.  Whales- would be nice but too early
8.  Sailing- we're sailors, nice to get out on water but we sail all the time at home. Probably would not be a high priority to spend $ on this.

I'm (somewhat) afraid of heights, so zip lining is out.  Not coordinated enough for surfing.  Clueless stand-up paddlers anger me in our home marina,so that's out by virtue of not wanting to be a hypocrite.

Thanks in advance for any help/advice!

H


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 3, 2013)

A few things I'd add.


Sunrise @ Haleakala
Snorkeling @ Napili Bay and Honalua Bay
Visit Makena Cove (aka Secret Cove) @ Sunset. Its gorgeous and worth the drive!
Cool Cat Café. Awesome burgers, atmosphere, and a place locals seem to frequent as well.
Julia's Best Banana Bread on the Northwest side of the island! We never miss it and always bring back lots. Evidence by the picture below.


----------



## MauiLea (Oct 3, 2013)

Looks like you did your research! I liked the sunrise at Haleakula. It's best to do close to your arrival date, so waking up at 2 am isn't as bad. 

If you are into bike riding, you can rent a bike and have them take you UP Haleakula and you can do your own ride down (at your pace) and bike around the area / stop at a casual restaurant / winery before returning the bike.

Definitely the snorkelling at Molokini crater. We always do that when we go to Maui. Snorkeling by Black Rock outside the Sheraton is really nice. 

There's a beautiful beach at Kapalua Bay. 

Iao Valley is nice and you don't have to do a long hike. It's very lush....

You can also take a ferry over to Lanai and rent a jeep for the day. My brother-in-law loved that. It's a small island and you can explore away from the crowds. 

I think you are right about the whales....too early. 

I can't comment too much on the restaurants, other than I liked Duke's. The Westin is VERY nice and you should definitely plan to spend some time relaxing there. 

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## crf450x (Oct 3, 2013)

*Stay in Hana for two days*

I would stay in Hana for two days rather than the Sheraton Maui.  You will be in the Lahaina/Kaanapali area for two weeks.  You really can not get a feel for Hana with just a day trip.  We love staying at the Hana Kai where each unit is individually owned and decorated and most of the rooms have a great view of the black sand beach.  We usually stay in Room #1 which is in the building that is directly ocean front and practically on the black sand beach.  Having a few days in Hana allows you to settle in and get a feel for the area that a day trip just doesn't allow.  Spending some time at Hamoa beach is like nothing else the island has to offer.  Then there is of course Oheo Gulch which has several hikes that are less than 5 miles round trip that take you past many waterfalls and thorough an incredible bamboo forest.  We did this a few months ago with our 9yo and 6yo.  1st big hike with the kids and we all had a great time and looking forward to our next trip there that we have already booked.

There are several interesting places to eat in Hana as well.  Excellent Thai shack that has somewhat inconsistent hours but is excellent.  Apparently it goes by two different names, depending on which day it is.  There are also usually guys selling their fresh catch from the back of their trucks.  We bought $20 of fresh ahi tuna and made some seared tuna from it and it was better than anything we have had at various fine dining restaurants in the past.

BTW, Hana Kai doesn't have AC or TV's.  Who needs that in Hana, plus you will have all the entertainment you will want and need at WKORV for two weeks.  Hana is pure relaxation and great for exploration.


----------



## lynne (Oct 3, 2013)

I would add a sightseeing event and restaurant:

A driving tour of upcountry Maui (http://gohawaii.about.com/od/mauisights/ss/upcountry_maui.htm)

&

Mama's Fish House (very expensive but one of the best meals we have every had)


----------



## Quadmaniac (Oct 3, 2013)

Absolutely have to go to Flatbread Company and Julia's banana bread!


----------



## heathpack (Oct 3, 2013)

hypnotiq said:


> A few things I'd add.
> 
> 
> Sunrise @ Haleakala
> ...



We were thinking we'd put together a day that goes something like this: late breakfast at Gazebo, Napili Beach, Pupus and Happy Hour at Sea House and Hawaiian Slack Key guitar show.  It looks like we can reasonably add Honalua Bay to this.

Our trip to Molokini goes out of Makena.  It gets back at 2 pm, maybe we can fill 4 hours somehow in Makena and then head to the cove at sunset?  They'll be feeding us on the snorkel trip, so lunch wouldn't work to fill the time.

Banana bread is now on the list.

Thanks,
H


----------



## Quadmaniac (Oct 3, 2013)

hypnotiq said:


> [*]Julia's Best Banana Bread on the Northwest side of the island! We never miss it and always bring back lots. Evidence by the picture below.
> [/LIST]



Drooling right now.....


----------



## heathpack (Oct 3, 2013)

MauiLea said:


> Looks like you did your research! I liked the sunrise at Haleakula. It's best to do close to your arrival date, so waking up at 2 am isn't as bad.
> 
> If you are into bike riding, you can rent a bike and have them take you UP Haleakula and you can do your own ride down (at your pace) and bike around the area / stop at a casual restaurant / winery before returning the bike.
> 
> ...



I am an avid cyclist but Mr. H is not.  I gave him the choice of biking down Haleakala vs the horseback ride.  He's also not wild about horses, but he picked the horseback ride, which I think says how much he does not like cycling.  So horseback ride it is.

Jeep on Lanai might happen in week 2 if we enjoy the snorkel trip during week 1.

H


----------



## heathpack (Oct 3, 2013)

crf450x said:


> I would stay in Hana for two days rather than the Sheraton Maui.  You will be in the Lahaina/Kaanapali area for two weeks.  You really can not get a feel for Hana with just a day trip.  We love staying at the Hana Kai where each unit is individually owned and decorated and most of the rooms have a great view of the black sand beach.  We usually stay in Room #1 which is in the building that is directly ocean front and practically on the black sand beach.  Having a few days in Hana allows you to settle in and get a feel for the area that a day trip just doesn't allow.  Spending some time at Hamoa beach is like nothing else the island has to offer.  Then there is of course Oheo Gulch which is several hikes that are less than 5 miles round trip that take you past many waterfalls and thorough an incredible bamboo forest.  We did this a few months ago with our 9yo and 6yo.  1st big hike with the kids and we all had a great time and looking forward to our next trip there that we have already booked.
> 
> There are several interesting places to eat in Hana as well.  Excellent Thai shack that has somewhat inconsistent hours but is excellent.  Apparently it goes by two different names, depending on which day it is.  There are also usually guys selling their fresh catch from the back of their trucks.  We bought $20 of fresh ahi tuna and made some seared tuna from it and it was better than anything we have had at various fine dining restaurants in the past.
> 
> BTW, Hana Kai doesn't have AC or TV's.  Who needs that in Hana, plus you will have all the entertainment you will want and need at WKORV for two weeks.  Hana is pure relaxation and great for exploration.



You missed my previous indecisive thread about where to stay our first two days.  Hana was on the short list, but the Sheraton Maui won in the end because it is a free award stay.  Plus the two extra days are at the beginning of the trip- we'd fly in from LA, pick up rental car, provision, and then drive to Hana.  Too much.

Hana sadly will have to remain as a day trip for this particular trip.

H


----------



## heathpack (Oct 3, 2013)

Quadmaniac said:


> Absolutely have to go to Flatbread Company and Julia's banana bread!



We used to live in Portland Maine when the Flatbread Company there first opened and we loved it, ate there all the time.  We will certainly visit if we're in the vicinity but not sure about making a specific dinner trek for it.

Where is this Julia's?  A road side stand?

H


----------



## heathpack (Oct 3, 2013)

lynne said:


> I would add a sightseeing event and restaurant:
> 
> A driving tour of upcountry Maui (http://gohawaii.about.com/od/mauisights/ss/upcountry_maui.htm)
> 
> ...



Not sure about Mamas Fish House- we hear it's lovely but maybe too pricey for us since we don't eat fish.

I was thinking we'd catch a lot of the upcountry driving tour sites when we went up to Haleakala.  But if we go for sunrise, then the horseback ride, then a hike, we'd probably be too tired.  Maybe we'll have to do this on a second day.

H


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 3, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Where is this Julia's?  A road side stand?
> H



Yes, it is a road side stand. Cash only. $6/loaf. Try not to go too late as they may run out. We always hit it mid-day.
Be warned, the last few miles are on a single lane road. There are turnouts so that cars can pull over and let others pass.

Here is the map from our wedding. Just click on Banana Bread and it will highlight where it is.  
https://www.google.com/maps/ms?msid...=0.42994,0.793076&iwloc=0004e4f9af416c2d20161

As far as Makena Cove. You will be near Wailea, so you can go check that out after you get back from the snorkeling. Check out the Grand Wailea and maybe "The Shops at Wailea"


----------



## heathpack (Oct 3, 2013)

*Hula O Na Keiki- Childrens Solo Hula Compeition- Experiences?*

Ok, we just learned this will be taking place at the Kaanapali Beach Hotel Nov 8-11.  There is the children's hula competition and a Hawiian culture/craft festival. I think we will go to this.  Has anybody been?!

h


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 3, 2013)

heathpack said:


> I am an avid cyclist



My wife and I are as well. Next year our friends (also avid cyclists/Ironman athletes) will be joining us and we plan to cycle up as well as down.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Oct 3, 2013)

heathpack said:


> We used to live in Portland Maine when the Flatbread Company there first opened and we loved it, ate there all the time.  We will certainly visit if we're in the vicinity but not sure about making a specific dinner trek for it.
> 
> Where is this Julia's?  A road side stand?
> 
> H



It's not that far to Flatbread and worth the trip. Julia is along the road north of Westin - 15 min away ? The best melt in your mouth banana bread. Yes it's a road stand and a must taste!!


----------



## heathpack (Oct 3, 2013)

hypnotiq said:


> My wife and I are as well. Next year our friends (also avid cyclists/Ironman athletes) will be joining us and we plan to cycle up as well as down.



What's the climb?  Feet and % grade?

H


----------



## heathpack (Oct 3, 2013)

Quadmaniac said:


> It's not that far to Flatbread and worth the trip. Julia is along the road north of Westin - 15 min away ? The best melt in your mouth banana bread. Yes it's a road stand and a must taste!!



Ok you talked me into it.  Flatbread's in.  Maybe we can using it to fuel up for an upcountry driving tour or stop for dinner after the Hana day trip.

H


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 3, 2013)

heathpack said:


> What's the climb?  Feet and % grade?
> 
> H



90ish mi RT. Peak elevation is 10k feet. Grade is 8% in a few spots. Here is a profile map of the climb.
http://www.chainreaction.com/images/haleakalahac4big.pdf


----------



## LAX Mom (Oct 3, 2013)

Highly recommend Warren & Annabelle's Magic Show! It's very entertaining. You can skip the dinner/drinks, but the show is great.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Oct 3, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Ok you talked me into it.  Flatbread's in.  Maybe we can using it to fuel up for an upcountry driving tour or stop for dinner after the Hana day trip.
> 
> H



Pick up multiple loafs as you will devour them. Perfect evening : Flatbread and warm up the banana bread for desert (with a little ice cream maybe)


----------



## klpca (Oct 3, 2013)

We've done a lot of the things on your list at one time or another. Here's our experiences.

For us, these are a "Don't Miss" for every trip:

Shore snorkeling - Ulua Beach (south Maui) and Black Rock (especially for beginners)

Ululani's Shave Ice. I have a frequent buyer card because it's that good. 

Sliding Sands Trail - Haleakala - http://www.everytrail.com/guide/crater-trail-amp-sliding-sands-haleakala-np-maui Love the hike down, not quite as enthusiastic about the return trip back up, but it's just an amazing place - you'll take tons of photos. We've never ridden the horses. My husband says that they are too uncomfortable for him. 

Kula Lodge - Upcountry for breakfast. We never miss going here at least once every trip. The view of the island is beautiful.

These are things we've crossed off the bucket list that we probably won't feel compelled to repeat:

Sunrise and sunset at Haleakala. We have great pictures but I didn't enjoy being that cold. I guess I'm the party pooper, lol. If I had to choose one, I would choose the sunset because it wasn't quite as cold. Now that I think about it, there were tons of people at sunrise and crowds stress me out so that probably is why I didn't enjoy it as much. There weren't any crowds at sunset.

The Road to Hana. Simply beautiful but it makes for a long, tiring day, especially if you hike to see the waterfalls. http://www.everytrail.com/guide/pipiwai-trail-amp-waimoku-falls-haleakala-np-mauiThe hike is quite unique - through a bamboo forest, then crossing the water to get back to the falls. I say that I won't repeat this but we've done it five or six times. I love it - it's just a long day.

Zip Lining. We went to the upcountry location and they acclimate you to the heights very gradually. I think it is achievable for almost anyone (except if you are terrified of heights). It was a very fun day for everyone in our family. 


Re: hiking, in addition to sliding sands and the pipiwai trail, the other hike that we really like is Waihee Ridge Trail http://www.everytrail.com/guide/waihee-ridge-trail-maui Pretty easy, not too crowded, and lots of nice vistas. 

I've eaten at most of the restaurants that you mentioned. They are all fine. I was surprised by Aloha Mixed Plate - way more casual than I thought it would be, but the eats are good.

Our favorite beach is Keawakapu Beach in south Maui. You can drive down to the Mana Kai and park in the dirt lot. You can walk all the way to Wailea if you want or just park it and enjoy the water. Go during the week and you can walk for an hour and see just a handful of people, if that many. Since you are staying in west Maui, you can do Ulua Beach, Keawakapu Beach and Ululani's shave ice in north Kihei together.

Btw, we did the "America's Cup Sailing" one year - went out in the afternoon when the wind was blowing pretty good and had an absolute blast. We also had a nice sail on Paragon coming back from Lanai. The best part of that trip was the blue water swim. They stopped in the channel not too far from the harbor and we all jumped over and swam in the Pacific. So much fun!

24 days until we arrive...but who's counting?


----------



## heathpack (Oct 3, 2013)

klpca said:


> We've done a lot of the things on your list at one time or another. Here's our experiences...
> 
> Our favorite beach is Keawakapu Beach in south Maui. You can drive down to the Mana Kai and park in the dirt lot. You can walk all the way to Wailea if you want or just park it and enjoy the water. Go during the week and you can walk for an hour and see just a handful of people, if that many. Since you are staying in west Maui, you can do Ulua Beach, Keawakapu Beach and Ululani's shave ice in north Kihei together.
> 
> ...24 days until we arrive...but who's counting?



Question about beach-going:  so if we go to a beach (any beach, in general), we tend to lay around, read a book, swim a little and snorkel if opportunity presents itself.  We can do all that at the Westin Kannapali beach without packing up our stuff, driving, finding parking, packing a lunch, etc.  So what I'm not clear on is whether the recommended beaches are worth making a special trip to or if they are better to visit if you're nearby anyway for some other reason?

See you in Maui, K!

H


----------



## dlca1 (Oct 3, 2013)

hypnotiq said:


> A few things I'd add.
> 
> 
> Sunrise @ Haleakala



If you do the sunrise Haleakala (especially if you bike down), make sure to remember to pack something warm-- it is pretty chilly up there and on the way down. 

We only packed beach clothes and ended up buying some souvenir maui pullover sweatshirts


----------



## klpca (Oct 3, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Question about beach-going:  so if we go to a beach (any beach, in general), we tend to lay around, read a book, swim a little and snorkel if opportunity presents itself.  We can do all that at the Westin Kannapali beach without packing up our stuff, driving, finding parking, packing a lunch, etc.  So what I'm not clear on is whether the recommended beaches are worth making a special trip to or if they are better to visit if you're nearby anyway for some other reason?
> 
> See you in Maui, K!
> 
> H



I wouldn't make a special trip, but if you're in South Maui I would go check out Keawakapu. We usually stay in South Maui, so that is my preferred beach for walking. It's backs up to huge homes, so you have lush landscaping on one side and water on the other and very few people. These pictures are pretty good: http://www.hawaiigaga.com/maui/beaches/keawakapu-beach.aspx

One beach that I left off my list that is special is the black sand beach at Waianapanapa State Park. You go right by it on the road to Hana. http://mauiguidebook.com/camping/waianapanapa-state-park/ We weren't going to do Hana on this trip, but I think we'll add a day here.

We're looking forward to happy hour!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 3, 2013)

You have to try the fish and chips at Kimo's, oceanfront Maui.  Ask to sit on the patio.  Love that fish.  Also, we did see Ulalena and enjoyed it.  I would do it once every five years or so.  Not something a person would do regularly.  There is a deal at Costco on Maui for the dinner/ show.  Great dinner at Lahaina Fish Company.  

Love the drive to Haleakala and the Road to Hana.  Our daughter-in-law got so carsick on both of those rides, so hopefully neither of you are susceptible to getting carsick.  

Loved Warren and Annabelle's.  Took Mom (Rick's stepmom), and she was very entertained and even bought the DVD's for us.  She did that because she cannot stand us paying for anything, so she has to pay for something, anything!  We pay for the luaus, and she has to buy whatever extras there are, too, like pictures of the three of us that we never hang anywhere, just put in a drawer.  

Love this thread, and got some great ideas.


----------



## slip (Oct 3, 2013)

I love this thread too. Only 55 days until my first trip to Maui. 
Now I've added Kimo's to the list.


----------



## daventrina (Oct 3, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Question about beach-going:





heathpack said:


> Beaches- worth exploring beaches other than the beach at Westin Kaanapali?


Makena, Kapalua, D.T. Fleming, Slaughterhouse, Wailea, Kahana, Napili, Kahana, H.A. Baldwin, Hookipa, Wainapanapa, Charley Young, Maluaka, Ulua and Mokapu, Makena Landing (dive/snorkel) ... should keep you busy...

Each beach is special and unique in its own way. One doesn't need an expedition at every beach... but it would be a shame to go to Maui and not enjoy the uniqueness of a number of Maui's beaches.



klpca said:


> Our favorite beach is Keawakapu Beach in south Maui. You can drive down to the Mana Kai and park in the dirt lot.


Or just stay on S. Kihei road and it ends at the beach parking lot. One of our favorite S. Maui beaches. 



heathpack said:


> Snorkel tours to Molokini and Lanai with Trilogy


Compared to Lanai you may find Molokini disappointing. We have dove both and would pick Lanai anytime.



heathpack said:


> Snorkel Black Rock on our own, plus watch the Cliff Dive sunset ceremony at Black Rock


Black Rock is best in the morning but is still not bad when everywhere else is blown out.
Morning is best for snorkeling as a general rule.



heathpack said:


> the Westin is such a nice resort (as we hear it), we definitely want to spend some days just hanging out there.


The snorkeling/diving in front of the resort (assuming that you mean Westin the timeshare not hotel) is quite good. We dive there a number of times each trip. Early morning before the wind comes up is best.



heathpack said:


> Self-drive day trip to Hana


It is a LONG day... Plan on lots of stops. When traffic gets busy ... we find a place to stop and explore and wait for a break in the traffic. You may want to consider driving all the way around instead of driving back up the east coast.



heathpack said:


> Leilani's


We usually go for lunch and pick a nice table on the patio.



heathpack said:


> 2. Warren & Annabelle's Magic Show. Worth it? ...


Instead we went to Kupanaha at the Ka`anapali Beach Hotel. Was the magic as good? don't know, but the show was certainly more Hawaiian and would be our choice for that reason. We had a blast and it included dinner which was rather tasty.

KUPANAHA is Maui's only Magical Dinner Theater Experience.  The fun begins with enchanting hula and amazing demonstrations of close-up magic right at your table.  After a delicious three-course gourmet dinner, Jody Baran & Kathleen take you on a journey filled with wondrous mysteries of famous magicians of Hawaii’s past, original music and dance, and laugh-out-loud comedy.​


heathpack said:


> 3. Hiking- Iao Valley area


Iao Valley is a must do... A number of hiking options.



heathpack said:


> 8.  Sailing- we're sailors ...





klpca said:


> Btw, we did the "America's Cup Sailing" one year


We've done this twice and had a blast both times. We still have $10 off coupons ... may have to do it again.



heathpack said:


> Old Lahaina Luau


You may want to consider the new 'Ulalena Lu`au instead of the Old Lahaina Luau. 
You may also want to consider 'Ulalena the show especially if you don't pick the 'Ulalena Lu`au.



heathpack said:


> Circle drive of east Maui- we'll probably do this


Did you mean West Maui? Very nice, scenic drive.


----------



## daventrina (Oct 3, 2013)

slip said:


> Now I've added Kimo's to the list.


We like Lahaina Fish Company ... then they became a little more upscale and expensive.
We usually order the Fish and Chips ... so the tab isn't too bad.
Last trip, after getting soggy overcooked fish at Kimo's, we tried Bubba Gumps and really enjoyed the price, food and view.

No one listed Cheese Burger in Paradise . May not be the best burger (many say that they are at Cool Cat Cafe), but the upstairs sunset view is hard to beat and the burgers are not bad...

Moose's usually has some nice specials...


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 3, 2013)

I will be one to say that Cool Cat Café burgers are wayyyy better than Cheeseburger in Paradise. On top of that, the service is way better. We've gone to CIP a couple of times and not only was the food meh, the service was terrible. 

If you want a view of Sunset during dinner, I think there are much better options, like AMP.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 3, 2013)

Kimo's for dinner.  You can now make reservations (we used opentable).  Ask for a table by the railing.


----------



## klpca (Oct 3, 2013)

Who doesn't have Maui fever now, after reading this thread?


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 3, 2013)

klpca said:


> Who doesn't have Maui fever now, after reading this thread?



If a last minute unit would just pop up on II for December 13, I would be happy.


----------



## lizap (Oct 3, 2013)

Sorry you don't eat fish-  I second this recommendation.  One of the best meals we ever had was there on our first visit.  We eat there at least once on every trip to Maui.  This thread is great; thanks to everyone for the ideas for our trip in the spring.




heathpack said:


> Not sure about Mamas Fish House- we hear it's lovely but maybe too pricey for us since we don't eat fish.
> 
> I was thinking we'd catch a lot of the upcountry driving tour sites when we went up to Haleakala.  But if we go for sunrise, then the horseback ride, then a hike, we'd probably be too tired.  Maybe we'll have to do this on a second day.
> 
> H


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 3, 2013)

hypnotiq said:


> If a last minute unit would just pop up on II for December 13, I would be happy.



You need to set an ongoing search.  I just saw one for that weekend a few days ago around 6:00 AM Mountain Time.  It was a studio, but a studio works for me.


----------



## daventrina (Oct 3, 2013)

hypnotiq said:


> On top of that, the service is way better.


But if you can eat a lot fast ... it's free 
CHEESEBURGER CHALLENGE ™
29.99
Three Burger Patties, Swiss & Colby Jack Cheese, Thousand Island, Mayonaise, 
Sauteed Onions, Fried Egg, Bacon, Sauteed Mushrooms, Jalapenos, 
Lettuce, Tomato, on a Sesame Seed Bun. 
Surrounded By A Big Pile Of Chili Cheese Fries 
and topped with Onion Rings. 
Medic Available on Request! Turns out you CAN have it all! 
Finish the whole thing in 20 minutes or less and its FREE! 
Includes Soda, Coffee, or Iced Tea.
​


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah, I have an ongoing in but unfortunately we're really restricted on what days we can leave. DW doesn't get out of school until 12/13 so it may not happen but if it does, great!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 3, 2013)

H-you don't eat fish?  :rofl:The only times we eat fish are our trips to Maui and Kauai. It's disappointing at most any restaurant in Denver. 

I don't know where to eat, if you don't eat fish.  Okay, well Cool Cats is good.  

Hard Rock Cafe is excellent in Orlando at Universal Studios/ Islands of Adventure, but HRC is BAD on Maui.  What a shame.  They could do so much better, and they have a beautiful spot.

I don't know where to get a great corndog, except at Downtown Disney, CA.  I remember you liked those a lot.


----------



## lizap (Oct 3, 2013)

And Maui and Kauai have the best fish anywhere , IMO.



rickandcindy23 said:


> H-you don't eat fish?  :rofl:The only times we eat fish are our trips to Maui and Kauai. It's disappointing at most any restaurant in Denver.
> 
> I don't know where to eat, if you don't eat fish.  Okay, well Cool Cats is good.
> 
> Hard Rock Cafe is excellent in Orlando at Universal Studios/ Islands of Adventure, but HRC is BAD on Maui.  What a shame.  They could do so much better, and they have a beautiful spot.


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 3, 2013)

Warren & Annabelle's is definitely worth the $$.  The first part of the show, in the lounge area, is forgettable, but the show is great.


----------



## klpca (Oct 3, 2013)

The good news for the fish lovers here is that there will be plenty for you. I don't eat fish either. I have tried and tried but I don't get the fuss. I much prefer something that grows out of the ground and Hawaii has some awesome vegetarian dishes, and the fruit is ono. (I do love kahlua pork though).


----------



## heathpack (Oct 3, 2013)

daventrina said:


> Did you mean West Maui? Very nice, scenic drive.



Oops, yes I did!


H


----------



## heathpack (Oct 3, 2013)

LisaRex said:


> Warren & Annabelle's is definitely worth the $$.  The first part of the show, in the lounge area, is forgettable, but the show is great.



Ok, W & A, you talked me into it.  We have some friends coming with us, they are very indecisive but might enjoy the show.  How is the seating?  If we get tickets now and they decide to join us later, can we all sit together?  Or do we need to all buy tickets at the same time?

H


----------



## heathpack (Oct 3, 2013)

hypnotiq said:


> 90ish mi RT. Peak elevation is 10k feet. Grade is 8% in a few spots. Here is a profile map of the climb.
> http://www.chainreaction.com/images/haleakalahac4big.pdf



Piece of cake.  

H


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 3, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Piece of cake.
> 
> H



I live in WA state. This entire place is hills.   Not worried at all.


----------



## maja651 (Oct 3, 2013)

I am so thankful for this thread!  We head to Maui October 27 for the first land based Maui trip(stopped in Maui for a couple of days on the Prode of America in 2007), but I hardly count that trip as a visit to Maui.  We are so excited!  Thanks everyone for the tips!  

We bought the Maui Revealed Apps for our iPhones and iPads, and those have been really useful to us so far.  We also bought the Driving in Maui book by Richard something and it has also given us great ideas.   (Btw, both were from tips from people on TUG).  

But, BY FAR, the best information is from you guys! Thanks!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 4, 2013)

A few comments to add. Dollie's Pub in Kahana had very good deep dish pizza and happy hours apps that were cheap and good.

We enjoyed driving up towards Kapalua to check out Naplili and Honolou Bays that are absolutely beautiful. Not quite the same as the Road to Hana but not nearly as long to get to and from either. 

There is a nice market up there called Napili Market that has a good bakery and Boars Head sandwich dept that is very reasonably priced.

http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=mcafee&p=napili+bay


----------



## Eagle7304 (Oct 4, 2013)

Snorkeling @ Honolua Bay has never disappointed us. Sunset at Merriman's in Kapalua at our favorite restaurant. Makawoa in upcountry is wonderful for poking around. Olivine Pools is a great hike


----------



## daventrina (Oct 4, 2013)

*NEVER Trust the Ocean...*



Eagle7304 said:


> Snorkeling @ Honolua Bay has never disappointed us. ... Olivine Pools is a great hike


As winter comes Honolua tends to transition to a surfing spot and the snorkeling can be not so good as the north swell rolls into the bay. The entry is shallow and rocky and can become interesting.

The Olivine Pools can have some HUGE waves roll in and more than once someone has been washed into the ocean. Be sure to read the blurb in Revealed. Somewhere we have a video we shot in 2006 when some folks swimming in one of the pools almost got washed out of the pool into the sea. Once you are in the sea one tends to get pounded into the rocks.


*NEVER Trust the Ocean...*


----------



## LAX Mom (Oct 4, 2013)

Julia's Best Banana Bread

recipe:
http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/julias-best-banana-bread

article in Bom Appetit March 2013:
http://www.bonappetit.com/restauran...ew-mccarthy-seeks-banana-bread-in-maui-hawaii

Last night I was flipping through an old Bon Appetit magazine and noticed this article on banana bread in Maui. Haven't tried it yet, but the recipe looks great!


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 4, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Ok, W & A, you talked me into it.  We have some friends coming with us, they are very indecisive but might enjoy the show.  How is the seating?  If we get tickets now and they decide to join us later, can we all sit together?  Or do we need to all buy tickets at the same time?



As long as there are still tickets available, you can all sit together, as there aren't assigned seats in the theater.  You start in a lounge area then move to a theater for the magic show.  When you get into the lounge, try to sit on the bottom section near the bar, as that's closest to the theater.


----------



## optimist (Oct 4, 2013)

My favorite restaurant in Maui is Merriman's.  It's not far from the resort and even if you don't eat dinner there (it's not cheap), it's the most heavenly place to have drinks at sunset.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 4, 2013)

LAX Mom said:


> Julia's Best Banana Bread
> 
> recipe:
> http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/julias-best-banana-bread
> ...



Thanks!  Baked six of these today.  I'm going to freeze 5 of them and bring a few to Maui- I guess in my carry-on, so that all of our clothes don't smell of banana.  A few little loaves to tide us over until we can get to Julia's.

Our first morning we will snorkel Black Rock since we're starting our trip at the Sheraton.  So I think we will have a post-snorkel breakfast picnic of banana bread, coffee, juice, and fruit.






H


----------



## maja651 (Oct 4, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Thanks!  Baked six of these today.  I'm going to freeze 5 of them and bring a few to Maui- I guess in my carry-on, so that all of our clothes don't smell of banana.  A few little loaves to tide us over until we can get to Julia's.
> 
> Our first morning we will snorkel Black Rock since we're starting our trip at the Sheraton.  So I think we will have a post-snorkel breakfast picnic of banana bread, coffee, juice, and fruit.
> 
> ...


Yum!!!!!  
 I think we will be at the Westin at the same time.  May be nice to meet up for a cocktail on th beach! . We will be there from Oct. 27 to November 10.

Michelle


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 5, 2013)

slip said:


> I love this thread too. Only 55 days until my first trip to Maui.
> Now I've added Kimo's to the list.


All the good trips have been mentioned already and the snorkeling spots and restaurants too. I am glad that Kimo's is on your list and try to sit outside near the railing like someone suggested already.

We like to be here just before sunset because the view is to die for and, especially, if you have a nice sunset. Here is one of my favorite pictures from the view you can expect but you may feel some ocean spray too and sometimes more than that.  One time, they had to move all the tables, at the railing, further in.


----------



## mtb2 (Oct 5, 2013)

I checked out the Pacific Whale Foundation site and their first whale watch boat goes out on Oct 20th.  They also have some volunteering opportunities listed under the how can you help link.  I will be in Maui earlier than you and have signed up to go to Malamo which is an archeological dig and a part of Maui visitors don't see (they are cleaning it up I guess).  Just a thought.  Pacific Whale Foundation site has lots of other ideas as well including the Moliki crater.  I am getting pretty excited about going and appreciate everyone's posts here.  Unfortunately, I will NOT be at a timeshare because I found something online (car and hotel thing) and am not getting a nice place to stay but - heck - it's Maui.  The few days before I will be at a coffee plantation which my daughter located  - she is racing in her 4th Kona Ironman so I will go there first to cheer for her.

mtb2


----------



## slip (Oct 5, 2013)

iconnections said:


> All the good trips have been mentioned already and the snorkeling spots and restaurants too. I am glad that Kimo's is on your list and try to sit outside near the railing like someone suggested already.
> 
> We like to be here just before sunset because the view is to die for and, especially, if you have a nice sunset. Here is one of my favorite pictures from the view you can expect but you may feel some ocean spray too and sometimes more than that.  One time, they had to move all the tables, at the railing, further in.




WOW, great picture. Now that's a view. That's what you go to Hawaii for. 
When I'm there hopefully I'll get a matching photo.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 5, 2013)

Ok, I have no idea how to properly post a link (and still can't figure it out after reading the help section on tug BBS AND searching the web), but here's a link to a post I put into a Westin Kaanapali thread.

Happy Hours and Best Dining Values, from the perspective of a fish-averse newbie staying at WKORVN.

The link:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1538191&postcount=73

H


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 5, 2013)

*Reservations for the Old Lahaina Luau*



heathpack said:


> Hi all,
> 
> At the end of the month, we head to Maui for 16 days. It is our first visit to Maui. We're staying at Sheraton Maui (2 days) and Westin Kaanapali (2 weeks)- since the Westin is such a nice resort (as we hear it), we definitely want to spend some days just hanging out there. We'd love feedback on our plans and ideas for any other good things to do.
> 
> ...



Do your have Reservations for the Old Lahaina Luau.  If you Don't make them immediately if you can.  I have heard of people not being able to get a reservation and being disappointed.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 5, 2013)

Tamaradarann said:


> Do your have Reservations for the Old Lahaina Luau.  If you Don't make them immediately if you can.  I have heard of people not being able to get a reservation and being disappointed.



Yes, we have the reservation.

H


----------



## daventrina (Oct 6, 2013)

*First Whale!*

Someone forgot to tell the whales they don't arrive in October again this year...

"First humpback whale sighting off Maui! At 7:36 am today (Saturday, October 5) during our Molokini-Turtle Arches Snorkel adventure, Pacific Whale Foundation's vessel Ocean Voyager encountered an adult humpback whale about two miles from Molokini towards Ma'alaea Bay."​










https://www.facebook.com/PacificWhaleFoundation

"And the winner of our "Guess the First Whale Sighting Date" is...(drum roll please)...Dave Hoguin! He guessed October 5 at 8:45 am. Pretty close to our actual sighting on October 5 at 7:36 am."​
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.638868862801533.1073741894.109925212362570&type=1


----------



## mtb2 (Oct 6, 2013)

Yay for whales not being able to read and all that.  There might be a chance for me to see one after all.  I live in NEw England and would you believe it, I have not ever seen a whale or taken a whale watch.  Sad, isn't it.

I did see a whale shark once but that was in Okinawa at their awesome aquarium.

mtb2


----------



## LAX Mom (Oct 6, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Thanks!  Baked six of these today.  I'm going to freeze 5 of them and bring a few to Maui- I guess in my carry-on, so that all of our clothes don't smell of banana.  A few little loaves to tide us over until we can get to Julia's.
> 
> Our first morning we will snorkel Black Rock since we're starting our trip at the Sheraton.  So I think we will have a post-snorkel breakfast picnic of banana bread, coffee, juice, and fruit.
> 
> ...


I need some baking tips. I tried the recipe and my loaves don't look anything like yours. Mine are smaller & they sunk in the middle. 

Hmm.....maybe I'll just have to plan a trip to Maui and buy some from Julia!


----------



## heathpack (Oct 7, 2013)

LAX Mom said:


> I need some baking tips. I tried the recipe and my loaves don't look anything like yours. Mine are smaller & they sunk in the middle.
> 
> Hmm.....maybe I'll just have to plan a trip to Maui and buy some from Julia!



Not an expert, but my thoughts:
1.  Batter too moist?  Too much banana or oil, or using jumbo or extra large eggs, or maybe even higher humidity causing flour to be somewhat hydrated.  We had 10% humidity the day I baked mine.  Also I had 4 overripe bananas to use up, which came out to a scant 2 cups rather than a full 2 cups- I would guess it was 2 cups minus 2 tablespoons.

2.  Pan of wrong dimensions?  I happened to have mini pans of the exact dimensions recommended in the article.  If your footprint was smaller and deeper, the center might not set properly

3.  Not baking right away.  The leavening action of the baking soda is pretty short-lived.  If the batter sat before baking, the bread might not rise fully.  Likewise this could happen if your baking soda was old.  I believe baking soda's leavening action is activated by moisture, so maybe its shelf life is shorter in more humid climates.

4.  Baking time too short/inaccurate oven temp.  If your oven runs hot, the outside of the bread could appear done on the outside before it is fully cooked inside.

I will say, though, when I pulled these out of the oven I wasnt 100% sure they were done enough.  The tops were a little sunken (which you can see in the pictures just barely) and I was afraid they sink even more as they cooled.  But the structure held up and came out very tasty.  I think this recipe is on the edge of too much moisture.  If you fell pretty good about the freshness of your baking soda, and you had the right sized pans and eggs and you put them in the oven right away, you might cut the oil by 2T or so next time and see if that solves your problem or alternatively reduce over temp by 25 degrees and bake 5-10 min longer.

H


----------



## LisaH (Oct 7, 2013)

Even that you don't eat fish, you should still go to Mama's. Go there for lunch or a drink as it's one of the prettiest places in Maui.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 7, 2013)

LisaH said:


> Even that you don't eat fish, you should still go to Mama's. Go there for lunch or a drink as it's one of the prettiest places in Maui.



Dh and I were talking about this last night.  Although Mama's is known for their fish, they do serve other foods, and do them very well.  Our dds don't care much for fish and have usually ordered other things.  But you go to Mama's to go to Mama's. The atmosphere is wonderful.  Just be prepared as it is very expensvie.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 7, 2013)

daventrina said:


> Someone forgot to tell the whales they don't arrive in October again this year...
> "First humpback whale sighting off Maui! At 7:36 am today (Saturday, October 5) during our Molokini-Turtle Arches Snorkel adventure, Pacific Whale Foundation's vessel Ocean Voyager encountered an adult humpback whale about two miles from Molokini towards Ma'alaea Bay."​
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this yesterday.  It made my day.    I hope that they will stay longer too.  I can hardly wait to be there again.


----------



## geekgirl512 (Oct 7, 2013)

We saw Warren & Annabelle the first time we went to Maui on someone's recommendation.  We were not sure a magic show would really be for us but decided to go.  Wow!  We had an awesome time - it is very fun and the magic is great.  I'm glad you've decided to go also.

Can't say enough about my love of snorkeling at Honolua Bay.  Last time I was there, I came upon a group of seven sea turtles just hanging out so I floated nearby for a while and watched them surface for air.  So relaxing!

My husband doesn't eat fish either, or pork, so it is sometimes a challenge finding places he likes to eat.  We both love Aloha Mixed Plate.  It's right next to Old Lahaina Luau so you can often hear the music drifting over in the evenings, and they carry the food back and forth between the two places.  If you don't drink alcohol, you can get the tables near the water at AMP and we love to go there for the sunset.

We have never managed to get up early enough for sunrise on Haleakala, but we went for sunset and it was beautiful. 

Have a wonderful time!  We area headed for our first trip to the Big Island this coming Friday (Oct. 11).


----------



## heathpack (Oct 7, 2013)

LisaH said:


> Even that you don't eat fish, you should still go to Mama's. Go there for lunch or a drink as it's one of the prettiest places in Maui.



I don't think they're open for lunch.  We made a dinner reservation for 30 min prior to sunset.

My 16 day huge expanse of time in Maui is filling up quickly!

H


----------



## daventrina (Oct 8, 2013)

heathpack said:


> My 16 day huge expanse of time in Maui is filling up quickly!
> H


Make sure to same some time to do nothing much...



geekgirl512 said:


> We have never managed to get up early enough for sunrise on Haleakala, but we went for sunset and it was beautiful.


It helps to do it early in the trip so your body doesn't think it is so early...


----------



## heathpack (Oct 8, 2013)

daventrina said:


> Make sure to same some time to do nothing much...



Right now, we have six days in which we plan to do nothing and ten days in which we do something all or most of the day.

H


----------



## daventrina (Oct 8, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Right now, we have six days in which we plan to do nothing and ten days in which we do something all or most of the day.
> H


That's a good plan. Don't be surprised if the six days ends up being more like three because there are just so many fun things to do and having some space will allow you to be flexible. 

Maui is like Tahoe on steroids...

We always try to be on the beach somewhere at sunset ... and make it most of the time...

You should have a wonderful time :whoopie:


----------



## klpca (Oct 8, 2013)

heathpack said:


> My 16 day huge expanse of time in Maui is filling up quickly!
> 
> H



We have no plans for our 7 days, lol. (Other than happy hour). I guess I better get on it.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Oct 8, 2013)

On the road to Hana we bought the driving audio tour guide and loved it. Well worth the money-I think it was $20.00. We bought our version in the Westin Kannapali gift store. However, here is another that is suppose to be an excellent choice. http://www.hanacdguide.com/The_Hana_CD_Guide.html


----------



## AKE (Oct 8, 2013)

RELAX!!! If you do too much you will be too exhausted to enjoy anything and do no more than one outing per day on the days that you are sightseeing.  The best part of Hawaii is sitting back and doing nothing as you are on an island and cannot get off until your plane goes.  The Hawaiians know this - that's why everything is on Hawaiian time (Which means no rush, if you arrive on time (except for scheduled activities) then you are early - .)


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm finding it different being retired, when I was working we tried to pack in as many activities as possible, now I'm more interested in a good book . Reading Fall of Giants.

Good thread, I'm taking notes for visit in May.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Luanne (Oct 8, 2013)

heathpack said:


> I don't think they're open for lunch.  We made a dinner reservation for 30 min prior to sunset.
> 
> My 16 day huge expanse of time in Maui is filling up quickly!
> 
> H



They are open for lunch.  And they start serving dinner around 4 p.m. I think.

Hours of operation: Tuesday 11:00 am – 2:30 pm, 4:15–9:00 pm


----------



## heathpack (Oct 8, 2013)

Luanne said:


> They are open for lunch.  And they start serving dinner around 4 p.m. I think.
> 
> Hours of operation: Tuesday 11:00 am – 2:30 pm, 4:15–9:00 pm



Oh, I read a review somewhere where the person stated that they arrived at 4pm and the restaurant wasn't open yet.  So I assumed they were only open in the evening.  It sounds like they just close for a few hours in the afternoon.

H


----------



## daventrina (Oct 8, 2013)

klpca said:


> We have no plans for our 7 days, lol. (Other than happy hour).


That sounds like a plan 

One time going to Kauai for 9 days ...
Our plan was ... look at whales, watch the sunset, and have a good time 
Succeeded at all three...


----------



## LisaH (Oct 8, 2013)

heathpack said:


> I don't think they're open for lunch.  We made a dinner reservation for 30 min prior to sunset.
> 
> My 16 day huge expanse of time in Maui is filling up quickly!
> 
> H



Maybe it has changed. We had lunch there 3-4 years ago, but sunset dinner sounds lovely although the restaurant is on the east side.


----------



## lynne (Oct 8, 2013)

LisaH said:


> Maybe it has changed. We had lunch there 3-4 years ago, but sunset dinner sounds lovely although the restaurant is on the east side.



Sunset is wonderful at the Beach Tree.  They are on the west side just north of Kona Airport.   We have also been there for lunch but prefer dinner.  Another option is to sit at a low table in the adjoining bar and have appetizers, drinks and enjoy the sunset.


----------



## daventrina (Oct 9, 2013)

LisaH said:


> ... but sunset dinner sounds lovely although the restaurant is on the east side.


So ... no real sunset. Probably why we've never been there for dinner ... besides the cost.



lynne said:


> Sunset is wonderful at the Beach Tree.  They are on the west side just north of Kona Airport. ...


A long trip for dinner from Maui


----------



## LisaH (Oct 9, 2013)

daventrina said:


> A long trip for dinner from Maui



I think Lynn posted that for me as I am on the Big Island currently


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 9, 2013)

The national parks are closed due to the budget crisis, so you may not get to Haleakala unless this is resolved.  If you do, you can use your receipt from the volcano for entry to 7 pools if you go within 3 days.  Both places are part of the same national park.  I'm not sure what is open or closed now, but all the national parks here in Florida are closed.  I would assume Haleakala, Volcanoes Park (big Island), and probably Pearl Harbor are all closed.


----------



## lynne (Oct 9, 2013)

LisaH said:


> I think Lynn posted that for me as I am on the Big Island currently



My apologies.  Yes, Lisa this is the Big Island Restaurant.   Mama's Fish House was open for lunch when we were there in March.  It may be seasonal.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 9, 2013)

lynne said:


> My apologies.  Yes, Lisa this is the Big Island Restaurant.   Mama's Fish House was open for lunch when we were there in March.  It may be seasonal.



Lynne, the website for Mama's Fish House shows they are open for lunch.  I doubt it's seasonal.


----------



## daventrina (Oct 9, 2013)

LisaH said:


> I think Lynn posted that for me as I am on the Big Island currently


I was dreaming of Island hopping...


----------



## mtb2 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Back from Maui*



Sea Six said:


> The national parks are closed due to the budget crisis, so you may not get to Haleakala unless this is resolved.  If you do, you can use your receipt from the volcano for entry to 7 pools if you go within 3 days.  Both places are part of the same national park.  I'm not sure what is open or closed now, but all the national parks here in Florida are closed.  I would assume Haleakala, Volcanoes Park (big Island), and probably Pearl Harbor are all closed.



I was in Maui from Oct 14-20 and FINALLY on the 18th, the National Parks opened 

I was in Kona, HI while Rachel raced in the Kona IRonman (10 hours and 27 minutes) and when she returned home I went on to Maui.  I had some concerns because I was going alone.  Who wants to go to Maui alone???? I loved it.  The Pacific Whale Foundation had snorkeling trips to Molokini/Lanai and I did drive the road to Hana but stopped at the Lava Tubes instead of going to the beaches around Hana (maybe next time).  Pretty treacherous road at MANY points.  I volunteered at the O'o organic Farm which is in Kula and also at the Waihee Refuge which is next to a lovely golf course.  But volunteering at Malama Honokowai was really special.  Two of these areas are not open to the public so pulling out castor beans and pili grass and planting native species was a good tradeoff to see these areas.  I have to admit the Pacific Whale Foundation did a great job with their snorkeling trip - a naturalist took us on a reef tour at Lanai - really exciting underwater photos from that AND spotted dolphin rode the bow of the boat on the way back - and yes, we did see green sea turtles on the way back.  

I ate at Portos - which is affiliated with the Pacific Whale Foundation and gives a discount to PWF members (which I now am).  

I wonder if Rachel will do the Kona Ironman again next year?  If so, I will add more activities from this site.  Thanks for all your posts.  I was pretty busy and didn't have a chance to do stuff like Fleetwoods, or Ulalane.


----------

